# Wolves' LaVine is beginning to get the point



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> There are times, when Zach LaVine is hot, when he is scoring in bunches, when all that athletic ability is on display, that the second-year Timberwolves guard nudges right up to the edge of extraordinary.
> 
> LaVine drives, he dunks, he hits long three-pointers. And you think, maybe …
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/wolves-zach-lavine-is-beginning-to-get-the-point/350836181/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NBA lists him as 6'5, I thought he was much taller. He certainly plays that way. Good for him that he's doing much more than dunking. He does need to cut down on those turnovers though


----------

